
What's so cool about Scheme? - prakash
http://people.csail.mit.edu/gregs/ll1-discuss-archive-html/msg03242.html
======
shailesh
R5RS has a clean, small core designed with functional programming in mind.
This is both: a boon and a curse. One must add all sorts of libraries to build
a decent application. At the same time, it is better than Lua, if you're
thinking of adding extensibility to your product. While using it as an
extension language for a desktop product, I was irked by only one facet:
threads. It really took quite a lot of gyrations to get the multithreaded
implementation right. In all fairness, that is more of an implementation
challenge, but still, one that must be overcome.

